# Car park attendant goes missing



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

I just lurve entrepreneurs







.. It's got to be true it's on the Internet.

ray.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh please let it be true!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Sadly untrue;

http://www.snopes.com/crime/clever/carpark.asp

sorry to burst your bubble, it would be great if it was true..... :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Bugger :roll: ..

ray.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Yup it's 80LL0CK$

http://www.thisisbristol.co.uk/Urba...ng-attendant/story-11266383-detail/story.html


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

It is true, the council won't admit they have been taken for idiots.
I know the man

Loddy :wink:


----------

